# Wait Wait Wait  DOH!



## Geronimo (Sep 21, 2003)

I was attempting to capture the man on the rocks in the middle of the lite up sea when a co-worker of mine stepped into the frame.  I think it turned out good and unexpected.


----------



## photobug (Sep 21, 2003)

Hehehe. At least he's in focus. Makes it look like they were both supposed to be there.   

Jim


----------



## MsRaber (Sep 21, 2003)

I like it!!  It does look like he was supposed to be there.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 22, 2003)

I like it too.  It looks like a giant is staring down at a little guy.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 23, 2003)

I like it still.  The more I look at it the more I do.  Would need to clean up some of the flares from the sun though.


----------



## captain-spanky (Sep 23, 2003)

i like that as is! looks really cool!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like he's gonna eat him!


----------



## MrG (Oct 25, 2003)

I see what the others are saying, but I think it's a really moving shot because there's a distinct seperation between the two. It's kind of depressing, like there's something between them weighing them down.

Mike


----------



## oriecat (Oct 25, 2003)

I can totally see that too MrG.  

I think it's a great shot Gero.


----------



## drlynn (Oct 28, 2003)

I really like it, too.  The guy in the foreground has that "Boy, I wish I could be out there ..." wistful/depressed/angst-ridden look.


----------



## metroshane (Oct 29, 2003)

That's great.  I thought the guy in the foreground was a rock formation at first.  I like the pic.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 29, 2003)

well thank you guys and gals


----------



## terri (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow!   And I just posted something in another thread about how so-called *mistakes* can be wonderful - this proves the point even more.   

Someone up there mentioned cleaning up the solar flares - I wouldn't bother.   I think they look perfect here.   The entire image speaks of being a dream, and the sun and the flare only intensifies this dreamy state.   How excellent you were shooting in B&W.  

You should be proud of this one!   You ended up with a great image.


----------



## GUYO (Dec 26, 2003)

Sometimes the most unpredictable thing 
turns out to be our best shots
I repeat ... 
Sometimes !
P.S. - A good photographer can't always count on that only !


----------

